# sorsogon



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Great to read all the post here there is a lot of good info. Me and my wife will be moving to are house in sorsogon city in a couple of years. We have about finished the remolding of the house. we get there a couple times a year to visit. our next planned visit is oct. we own a sari sari store, 2 hector rice field, boarding house, and small restaurant. so it is always nice to get back to visit. just wondering if anyone on here lives in the sorsogon area.
thanks


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

*pictures*

here are a couple of pictures of are sorsogon house we recently finished............


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> here are a couple of pictures of are sorsogon house we recently finished............


Very nice and mabuhay....


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

thanks we really enjoy it. I have wonderful sister-in-law there our we would have never been able to get this built. and thanks to being able to Skype during the construction process.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Very nice setup. I think I see an upper terrace which is a feature I really like. Also really like the rock accent on the lower walls.

Can you share how much this build cost?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

I have some relative in sorsogon, attached to Pnp to be precise 

Are you a gated community?


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Very nice setup. I think I see an upper terrace which is a feature I really like. Also really like the rock accent on the lower walls.
> 
> Can you share how much this build cost?


this build was done in 2 stages the total cost was about 4 million pesos. there is a upper terrace over the front and also a small private patio on the back of the upstairs bedroom. 
my wife sister did all the purchasing of the material. and we had a contractor from are barrio do the build. my wife and her sister did the design. 
here are a couple more pictures front and back patio. and a picture of the upstairs shower and stairs.
the house has 2 full baths and 3 bedrooms indoor kitchen and outdoor kitchen. and a full laundry area out back.
we are planning having a inground pool out back but it is still in planning mod.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

simonsays said:


> I have some relative in sorsogon, attached to Pnp to be precise
> 
> Are you a gated community?


 No it is not a gated community it is in salog sorsogon city. on top of a hill very quiet with no traffic going buy. fresh air nice breeze and short walk to town. and also a short walk off the back side to are rice field. great location.....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> this build was done in 2 stages the total cost was about 4 million pesos. there is a upper terrace over the front and also a small private patio on the back of the upstairs bedroom.
> my wife sister did all the purchasing of the material. and we had a contractor from are barrio do the build. my wife and her sister did the design.
> here are a couple more pictures front and back patio. and a picture of the upstairs shower and stairs.
> the house has 2 full baths and 3 bedrooms indoor kitchen and outdoor kitchen. and a full laundry area out back.
> we are planning having a inground pool out back but it is still in planning mod.


That staircase alone looks like half the 4M was spent there haha!

This appears very similar to what I'd like to end up with someday design-wise. Main things I want are second floor outdoor areas and a modern large master bath.

Thanks for the extra pics!


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Beautiful house, great design, You got a store going in the front but what I want to know is who runs the tricycle, you ? Ha ha ha Just joking. I am jealous of your life..enjoy.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

It's a nice place, Sorsogon, though you do need to bring your own beers if you go for a feed on the pier. Good choice.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Lanhawk said:


> Beautiful house, great design, You got a store going in the front but what I want to know is who runs the tricycle, you ? Ha ha ha Just joking. I am jealous of your life..enjoy.


Thanks lanhawk the trike is private we don't run it. By the way I see your from chicago We reside a couple hrs south of chicago.. But hopefully we will get moved to the philippines soon.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Billfish said:


> It's a nice place, Sorsogon, though you do need to bring your own beers if you go for a feed on the pier. Good choice.


Correct but it is a nice place to take a walk...


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That staircase alone looks like half the 4M was spent there haha!
> 
> This appears very similar to what I'd like to end up with someday design-wise. Main things I want are second floor outdoor areas and a modern large master bath.
> 
> Thanks for the extra pics!


Understand that about the staircase that was a project on its own getting the builders understand how we wanted it done hahaha.
Are main thing was a private masters upstairs living area. 
Save a lot on cost if you control the material buying.. And pay workers daily as they work. Heard to many stories about hiring someone to build and giving them control of purchasing material and what there cost is. We all know they will charge you double for everything if they can get away with it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Rogdas said:


> here are a couple of pictures of are sorsogon house we recently finished............


Nice! Now I recall this post and where you are. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

